# Maximuscle Cyclone



## mattyc (May 10, 2009)

Didnt really know where to post this thread but here it goes.

Does any one have a secret to taking the kick out of the vanilla maximuscle? I like vanilla dont get me wrong but f**k me thats a bit too much vanilla.

Is there anything i can add to my shake to make it a bit more bland?

any help will be spot on

cheers

Matty C


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe further dilution? or try adding Cinnamon,it will disguise the taste and is good for blood sugar.

Lesson 1 - Don't buy Maximuscle(the reasons are endless!)


----------



## mattyc (May 10, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Lesson 1 - Don't buy Maximuscle(the reasons are endless!)[/quote
> 
> are the reasons price based or because it isnt as good as it makes out?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mattyc said:


> Both of the above plus,as you have found,it tastes like sh1t and their are much superior alternatives.


----------



## mattyc (May 10, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Both of the above plus,as you have found,it tastes like sh1t and their are much superior alternatives.


ahrite thanks for the headsup, bit late now though haha ill have to suffer till its used up. what should i look to buy next ?


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

PHD Synergy mate! Choc orange flavour mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

mattyc said:


> ahrite thanks for the headsup, bit late now though haha ill have to suffer till its used up. what should i look to buy next ?


I'd simply make your own.

Something along the lines of 50g Carbs(malto/wms/dex/oats) 30g whey,5g creatine and 5g glutamine.

If not,the bulk supplier in my siggy does an excellent PWO shake.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

best thing to do with it to get rid of the taste is bin it :laugh: i used to use maximuscle cyclone aswell thinking it was great for all its ''added benefits'' but truthfully your better off going and buying a protein shake that you like the taste of, and add some side supps and you still save save ££££ the maximuscle tubs are tiny for the same price you can get double sized portions or more with better nutrition.


----------

